# Choosing HDD dock station



## minhtri (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello

I want to buy a HDD docking station
but iI have no idead which one should i buy
Can anyone recommend me ?

I need which one support USB 3.0, and maybe 3TB HDD too

I find that maybe Thermaltake or Cavalry is good enough ? Is it?

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2011)

These are both nice-

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/harddrivesolutions/zm-mh200

Both pretty cheap too, and with usb3.


----------



## minhtri (Apr 12, 2011)

tigger said:


> These are both nice-
> 
> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/harddrivesolutions/zm-mh200
> 
> Both pretty cheap too, and with usb3.



u mean Zalman ZM-MH200 U3 ?

i find out that dock will automatically shuts down the drives after 10 min if they are not in use 
that will be a little problem.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2011)

I found nothing wrong with any of the Vantec NexStar series HDD Docks


----------



## minhtri (Apr 26, 2011)

thank for your consider
but i have bought this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZDEHXA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2011)

I have this and couldn't be happier with it:
Rosewill RX-DUS100 2.5" & 3.5" SATA to USB2.0 & eS...

They have a USB3 model out too but I'd rather use SATA than USB3 because internally, computers dedicate more bandwidth to it:
Rosewill RX-DU300 2.5" & 3.5" USB 3.0 Hard Drive D...

If your Cavalry ever fails, I'd definitely look into a future Rosewill model that has USB3 and eSATA 6Gb/s support (doesn't exist yet, as far as I know).


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheap.
I have had experience using the WELLAND Docking station.
http://www.eoneonline.co.nz/shop/CP/External+Enclosure/External+Enclosure/Welland+ME-601J.html

Reads 2.5 and 3.5" HDDs and can use eSATA.

The docking station appears to have issues with old sata HDDs.
It did not pick up very old SATA I HDDs and after much use the power adaptor failed.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2011)

minhtri said:


> u mean Zalman ZM-MH200 U3 ?
> 
> i find out that dock will automatically shuts down the drives after 10 min if they are not in use
> that will be a little problem.



actually that's not a bad thing to have a dock do if left spinning full noise they do get quite hot and HDD's don't like to much heat


----------



## minhtri (Apr 26, 2011)

hot?
green/low power/.... hdd shoule be not problem.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah green drives do exactly what that zalman dock does when idle it parks the heads and slows the spindle down creating less friction between platers and air still takes just aslong to come back upto speed


----------



## Melvis (Apr 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I found nothing wrong with any of the Vantec NexStar series HDD Docks



Yea i agree with this, i just got in a Vantec Docking station and it works so well and easy. Plug and play realy. Has USB2 and esata, all for a cost of around $35 (AUS)


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Yea i agree with this, i just got in a Vantec Docking station and it works so well and easy. Plug and play realy. Has USB2 and esata, all for a cost of around $35 (AUS)



Yeah I've had mine for several years USB2/eSATA 3.5/2.5 HDD's the one thing I am peeved about is no on/off switch for the power pack itself which stays on all the time (or until unplugged) this leads to drying out of the capacitors and eventually failing I had to replace 2 caps and put an switch in so I can turn it (the power pack) off after use


----------



## Melvis (Apr 28, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah I've had mine for several years USB2/eSATA 3.5/2.5 HDD's the one thing I am peeved about is no on/off switch for the power pack itself which stays on all the time (or until unplugged) this leads to drying out of the capacitors and eventually failing I had to replace 2 caps and put an switch in so I can turn it (the power pack) off after use



Yea mine does both 2.5 and 3.5 drives as well. Ahh ok yea mine has a on/off switch for the device itself but not the power pack, but its connected to a Belkin power board that has an on/off switch and i turn it off each night, or when not in use.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2011)

Good lad  I found it just easier to put a switch in next to the power pack as it's to hard to keep crawling under my desk to turn it off


----------

